# Windows Mobile on Netbooks



## bryandrew (May 16, 2012)

The Home Health Company I work with is looking into purchasing a software for nurses that operates on tablets and cell phones. Less than a year ago they purchased just over 24 HP mini 110 series for another software. The question is can I run Windows Mobile on a netbook? I haven't found anything to the contrary scanning on the internet.


----------



## wkw427 (Nov 9, 2008)

I believe Windows Mobile only runs on ARM archececture. As the HP notebooks are 32/64bit, it would not work.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

You will get some info on it here Windows Mobile - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------

